# Hypnotizing rattlesnakes



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

I finally got the rattlesnakes glued up but it was hard at first. I had to get the snake to jump on the tubes. do yall know how hard that is. Here is a pic of the snake before he got on the tubes.


----------



## coach (Sep 13, 2005)

No one else try this!!!!  It is an old Texan trick.  Those from out of our country will get bit!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep, and my oldest SOL would be in another county about right now. He's a Tennessee boy. [] 6'4" and almost 300 lbs and he's terrified of snakes. I think it's funny.

BTW, even some of our snake handling pros get bit doing this, so Travis ain't lyin'! This isn't for the novice. Of course, Johnny could be using a stuffed snake. []


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

This is not a stuffed snake. It is all real and poisonous.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 13, 2005)

Get the baseball bat!!!LOL


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />This is not a stuffed snake. It is all real and poisonous.




Can I have permission to break my vow and say something about the intelligence of Texans? [][][:0]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

This is actually the smaller of the two. Have another one that is about 3 foot long. The guy that is getting these for me has a guy that wants him to come on his land and get all the snakes. The guy said he has seen about 50 so far. I will have lots of blanks made up with those.


----------



## coach (Sep 13, 2005)

I told y'all it is a Texas thing.  No one else would understand!


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

Frank I am really smart when it comes to snakes. First lesson I ever learned was the best kind of snake is a dead one. This one didnt live a long and fruitful life, thats how i like it.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2005)

No, Frank, you may not! [] Johnny, let me know when you're ready to sell some skins. Snattlerake is a bit hard to come by up here. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />No, Frank, you may not! [] Johnny, let me know when you're ready to sell some skins. Snattlerake is a bit hard to come by up here. []



My lips, and fingers, are zipped. But I'm about to explode. [:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 13, 2005)

Johnny,
When's the cook out?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 13, 2005)

OK, since I don't live in Arkansas I will say what Frank is probably thinking... 

<b>YOUR NUTS... 
ABSOLUTELY TOTALLY NUTS.</b>..


----------



## Woodnknots (Sep 13, 2005)

Please tell me that you at least ate it?  I'm not a tree-huggin hippy, but I hate killin' for killin's sake.  Nice shot though, I'm not afraid of snakes, but that'd make me a bit nervous.


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 13, 2005)

Kinda looks like the snake has Johnny charmed![]


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_*Can I have permission to break my vow and say something about the intelligence of Texans....
> *


*

You have my permission.  I'm from Texas and I sure don't understand it??  I don't understand people who jump out of airplanes...for fun...strapped to a big umbrella; but I guess everyone has their own thing.*


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_<br />This is not a stuffed snake. It is all real and poisonous.



I wonder if that snake has been frozen??  Doesn't look like it is sitting exactly flat on the shelf and it doesn't look like it is focused on the finger but off to the right somewhere.  I would expect that a live snake would be looking right at the finger/hand???


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

Lookin dead at me and I am the one frozen.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO, Frank! [] But that's okay. Like Travis said, it's a Texas thing and apparently even some of our citizens don't understand. []


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 13, 2005)

No I don't think it is a Texas thing!!!!   I think it is a rtjw thing.  Even if it is dead your not getting me near that critter!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah but did he wrap himself around the tube?


----------



## mik (Sep 13, 2005)

Over 8,000 people are bitten by poisonous snakes in the United States each year. On average, fewer than 10 snakebite deaths are reported. In fact more people die from wasp and bee stings than from snakebites. Nonetheless venomous snakes must be considered dangerous and even non-fatal bites can cause severe pain and long lasting tissue damage.

There are four species of poisonous snakes in the United States. Three, the Copperhead, Water Moccasin and Rattlesnake, belong to a group known as pit vipers. They get this title due their highly specialized venom apparatus which include two long hinged fangs and a pair of extremely sensitive innervated pits which are located between their eyes and nostrils. These pits are "heat detectors" used for hunting which are so sensitive that blindfolded snakes have been able to accurately follow warm-blooded prey (e.g., rodents) from a distance of 6 feet!

Rattlesnakes are equipped for both day and night vision. They give birth to living, poisonous young. There are many varieties in the U.S., the most predominant being:

The Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake; the most dangerous North American snake. Specimens have been captured as a large as 8-foot long and weighing 15 pounds. The snake's 3/4" fangs are capable of penetrating almost any boot. Fortunately this snake is relatively docile.

The Diamondback; a western rattlesnake which can become quite nasty when provoked. The Diamondback is responsible for most deaths due to snakebite in the U.S.

The Prairie Rattler; a smaller snake found in the great plains, also with a relatively nasty disposition. It is too small to be a fatal threat to a treated human, but horses and cattle bitten on the nose can die from the resulting swelling which blocks their air passages.

The Timber or Banded Rattlesnake; a northeastern snake which is easily camouflaged on the forest floor.

The Sidewinder; another often "hidden" rattlesnake,so named for its unusual side-sliding movements which leave "J" patterns in the sand. When the day gets hot, the Sidewinder buries itself in the sand to keep cool, leaving just its eyes exposed which are protected by horn-like growths. Neither of the Sidewinder or the Timber Rattler are easily discovered until the passer-by is well within striking distance.

Rattlesnakes, before striking, are typically coiled except for the forward part of the body which is raised and the rattle which is buzzing. Rattlesnakes typically strike up to a distance equal to 1/3 to 1/2 of their overall length, although longer reaches are theoretically possible.

The sound made by a rattler is caused by the clicking together of the rattle segments when the tail is vibrated. This sound has been described as similar to the crackling sound of frying fat. It should be noted that when the rattle is wet, it makes no noise.

Pit vipers generally inject large amounts of venom into hunting bites, but oftentimes little or no venom into defensive bites. In fact, up to 25% of pit viper bites in humans are non-venomous "dry bites". A provoked and angered snake, however, might not only "load up" to be quite venomous, but may also strike several times!

SNAKEBITES IN HUMANS
A rattlesnake bite is a serious event, but by staying calm, following good procedures and using common sense, it doesn't have to be a fatal event. In fact, Rattlesnake bites are generally not fatal. The signs and symptoms of poisoning often take several hours to develop. Reliable antivenins are available at virtually all medical facilities and proper prehospital care can lessen the toxicity of the event and resulting tissue damage.

There have been many snake bite remedies offered over the years. Recent studies have concluded that the following protocols are best: (Note 1) 


Stay calm, get safely away from the snake, and have someone call 9-1-1 (or the emergency number in your area). The less the victim moves the bitten site, the less likely the venom will be profused and cause damage.

Have the victim lie down with the affected limb lower than the heart. Keep the limb immobilized. If practical, splint the limb.

Treat for shock and preserve body heat.

Remove any rings, bracelets, boots, or other restricting items from the bitten extremity. (It WILL swell.)

Apply a light constricting band about 2" above and below the bite, however never place the bands on either side of a joint (such as above and below the knee or elbow). This band should be made up of wide, soft material, which could be a handkerchief or shredded clothing. The band should only be as tight as the band the nurse applies when giving a blood test.

NOTE: The purpose of constricting bands is to restrict lymphatic flow, not blood, so they should not be too tight. Check pulses below the bands and readjust them as necessary when they tighten due to swelling.

Wash the bite with soap and water (if available).

If the victim has to walk out, sit calmly for 20-30 minutes to let the venom localize at the site, proceed calmly to the nearest source of help and try to avoid unnecessary exertion which will stimulate circulation of the poison.

Get the victim to definitive medical care for antivenin, which will provide the greatest relief from the toxic effects of the bite.

ACTIONS TO AVOID:
DO NOT cut the bite. The additional tissue damage may actually increase the diffusion of the toxins throughout the body.

DO NOT apply a tourniquet. Such action can result in the loss of the limb.

NEVER try to suck out the venom by mouth. You can try the suction cup in a snakebite kit if it doesn't delay other needed treatment. Suctioning seldom provides any measurable advantages, however.

Do not apply cold and/or ice packs. Recent studies indicate that application of cold or ice makes the injury much worse.

Play if you like!!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 13, 2005)

> ACTIONS TO AVOID:
> DO NOT cut the bite. The additional tissue damage may actually increase the diffusion of the toxins throughout the body.
> 
> DO NOT apply a tourniquet. Such action can result in the loss of the limb.
> ...



If by some unforseen event you happen to sit on the snake and are bitten as a result... 
You will find out very quickly who your friends really are.... and a bit more about their lifestyle than you might have wanted to know.... [][]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

Eagle, the snake and i sat real still for about 5 minutes. All of a sudden I screamed "BOO" and scared the skin off him!


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mik_
> <br />Suctioning seldom provides any measurable advantages, however.



I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing.


----------



## mick (Sep 13, 2005)

My Dad is of the opinion that the only non-poisonous is a dead one. He wouldn't even hold one of my Rattlesnake pens.....lol. I remember once when I was a kid a Chicken Snake somehow got in our house ....he was gonna shoot it! Those plans changed when my mother of all people ran it out with a broom. I guess she was less scared of the snake than of ruining her new floor...lol


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2005)

Mik:

Do you guys have any poisonous snakes in Greece??


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_<br />I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing. I will say nothing.



Johnny:  Do I undertsand you correctly??? You have nothing to say??[][][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 13, 2005)

Without comment.

  http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm


----------



## coach (Sep 13, 2005)

We have rattle snakes pretty thick here in South Texas.  Water moccasins are just as thick.  I hate when you are in the river and see one.  Rattle snakes can also swim very well.  They sit on top of the water.  I saw one in my boat in the very middle of a lake.  We also have a problem with copper heads and corral snakes in this area.  Red and Yellow Kills a Fellow!  Red and Black, friend of Jack!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 13, 2005)

Your are more brave than I!!!![:0][:0][:0]


----------



## rtparso (Sep 13, 2005)

Johnny that is realy cold. I have handled snakes all of my life. You have to know what you are doing. If not the the pics in Riflemans post.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 13, 2005)

Johnny, are you trying to convert this snake and ponting him to heaven?  If you are then 2 things, 1 - you are pointing in the wrong direction, sned him to the other place [}] (finally found a time to use the devil head) and 2- you cannot baptize that snake at my church [] But you can let him join all the others in the box under the platform []


----------



## wayneis (Sep 13, 2005)

As long as you are getting them while they are alive you should have them swollow the tubes before you off them.  Then you just cut them up dry them up and coat them with resin.  Voila snake skin resin blanks.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Without comment.
> 
> http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm


Nice gross out, Frank, but very odd. Pit viper bites don't usually cause necrosis (tissue death). The venom is a neuro toxin (acts on the nervous system). However, bites from any organism can, and often are, accompanied by infection which can cause necrosis. This is what I suspect caused the bulk of the damage to this young man's arm. A Red Wasp stung me a few years ago and the ensuing infection nearly put me in the hospital. Sorry, folks, once a Biology teacher, always a Biology teacher. []


----------



## rtparso (Sep 14, 2005)

A part of the venom is a digestive enzyme. Of folks I heard of that have had reactions to rattlesnake bites the damage was by the enzyme. Resulting in loss of flesh. BTW It also has neuro toxin.
http://www.desertmuseum.org/books/rattlesnakes.html
http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/features/0700_feature.html


----------



## Darley (Sep 14, 2005)

Johnny this is very interesting and I wouldn't try it, you say that few poeple died from bite, here in OZ land we got venemous snake too but we got some thing smaller ........... a " ANT " called " Jumping Jack ( Jack Jumper )" no kidding I'm not talking about "Whoopy", read those links, you never be carefull

http://www.allergy.org.au/aer/infobulletins/jumper_ant.htm

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/175_12_171201/brown/brown.html

http://www.abc.net.au/worldtoday/content/2005/s1305089.htm


----------



## Mudder (Sep 14, 2005)

Serge,

If I recall correctly, you guys have a really nasty spider down there that has killed a lot of folks. Many years ago I was in Oz and the people I was staying with had one in the yard. The guy stirred it up a bit with a stick and it rolled back and exposed these rather large fangs. &lt;edit&gt; I think it might be the funnel web spider.

I can also remember fishing with my younger brother in a lake in Arkansas up by Ft. Smith and we had a water moccasin come off of the log he was sunning on and come over to say "hi". I was really surprised that the snake was so aggressive. I'm used to the ones that would rather not be seen.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />I can also remember fishing with my younger brother in a lake in Arkansas up by Ft. Smith and we had a water moccasin come off of the log he was sunning on and come over to say "hi". I was really surprised that the snake was so aggressive. I'm used to the ones that would rather not be seen.



You got that right, Mudder! I grew up with Rattlers and they've never really bothered me. But my first experiences with Cotton Mouth (water moccasin) came as a grad student in Alabama. Those suckers are MEAN! And VERY aggressive. They will come across a body of water at you, or even drop out of trees into your boat. The latter has a tendency to cause quite a stir. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Serge,
> 
> If I recall correctly, you guys have a really nasty spider down there that has killed a lot of folks. Many years ago I was in Oz and the people I was staying with had one in the yard. The guy stirred it up a bit with a stick and it rolled back and exposed these rather large fangs. &lt;edit&gt; I think it might be the funnel web spider.
> ...




  In the Ozarks we have few rattlesnakes but copperheads are common. Fortunately, they are not aggressive. Our waters, rivers and lakes, are cold and avoided by water moccasins. However, the southern part of the state has it all. The bad spider we are cautious of is the Brown Recluse, very tiny and very dangerous. I keep cedar sticks in my slip-on shoes in the shop to try to dissuade them. As for the rattlesnake pictures I posted. Those are similar to the ones I actually was searching for. Meaning, he is not alone in such an unfortunate experience. For expert advice, I can ask my son, an emergency room physician, who has seen it all. But I know enough to stay away from them when possible.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 14, 2005)

The rattlesnakes are bad in texas, but the water moccasins are worse. When they are mating they tangle up in big balls in the water. I had a funeral for a guy that while skiing hit one of these balls. he had been bitten over a 100 times.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Sep 14, 2005)

The hard part is drilling the hole for the brass tube.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 14, 2005)

I got over my fear of snakes while in Panama. They all taste good![] Spiders are a different story. Theys some wicked looking spiders in the rain forest......


----------



## Darley (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Serge,
> 
> If I recall correctly, you guys have a really nasty spider down there that has killed a lot of folks. Many years ago I was in Oz and the people I was staying with had one in the yard. The guy stirred it up a bit with a stick and it rolled back and exposed these rather large fangs. &lt;edit&gt; I think it might be the funnel web spider.
> ...



Yes we got 2 spiders who are very nasty the RED BACK and the FENNEL SPIDER, but I think we got serum now for those 2 spiders


----------



## roberts (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for a very interesting topic, makes me glad i live in the UK, nothing worse than one nasty snake,( and Marks Scottish lesser-spotted haggis, which do taste great).[]

Bob `S`[]
Wet UK


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 15, 2005)

Bob, 
I don't know... I've had haggis at my Lodge's Robert Burns Day... I thing I would rather get bitten my a rattlesnake... [}][]


----------

